# In the late 50's, early 60's



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

my wifes mother would fry an oyster and an egg together for X-mas breakfast. However, the wife never got the recipe and can't remember it. Anybody ever do this or know of a recipe???? Hope so cause every X-mas it's the same story. "Wish I had wrote that down".


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Nobody?????


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Was it an "Hangtown Fry"?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Rory. I can't tell you cause I have no clue, but I gave the recipe to the wife to see if she recognized it.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

That sounds amazing. Might have to give that a try.


----------

